# tips for doing rails and boxes



## Guest (Aug 22, 2007)

when i got out this year(my first year boarding) i wanna rip up some park stuff. i wanna go out and hit rails and boxes and stuff like that. ive been rollerblading for over 6 years so i kinda know whut to expect. any tips for doin some sick box and rail tricks


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2007)

Yeah here's some advice - don't get too ahead of yourself.

Are you saying last season was your first season, or this season is your first season? I kind of took it as this season will be your first, in which case I think you should focus more on actually learning how to ride before throwing yourself in to the park. More or less, unless you're a snowboard prodigy, I doubt you'll go in to the park a couple days after learning how to ride and pull off some "sick box and rail tricks". Snowboarding and rollerblading aren't really the same thing .. maybe if you were skiing, because you can move your feet, but other than that ... nada.

I guess all I'm saying is, don't go jumping in to the park and pretend you can do tricks like the people who've been riding 10x longer than you have. There's a reason most am/pro snowboarders have been boarding a while and crank out 50+ days a year. It's all practice. It looks MUCH easier than it is ... lol, trust me. This is coming from someone who just started park herself last season.


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2007)

You need to learn to handle what is strapped to your feet before you take it to the park. Rollerblades will not be a great help to you especially on a snowboard. Don't bite off more than you can chew, the park (and rails more importantly) are for experienced riders.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Man, this thread has dpk written all over it. Talk about baiting a line...


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2007)

Dunno... Quit cock sucking and start mouth [email protected]%$ing?

Rollerblading is as far away from snowboarding as skateboarding is from twin tip skiing. Both extroverts properly gay.skateboarding is pretty cool though.


----------



## boarderaholic (Aug 13, 2007)

Hey ho Arild...play nice now!

And to the OP: Learn how to freeride and carve well before you start hucking your body off of man made objects. It hurts to crash, and I know that first hand.


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2007)

I am and still is pretty drunk while this is being written. Does not matter though, as Julia will kick the ass out of anyone who writes incorrectly about me.. I love you!


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2007)

Does not really hurt . . you know pain is temporary, glory is forever?

Agree with Jess though. Fucks one up to huck off a natural only to crush yourself..

Hope you pull it off1


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2008)

1. Pick a small feature (box or rail) to learn on. Boxes are probably best, because they provide a nice large area to balance on. Smaller is better at first. This way it won't hurt so much if you fall.
2. Check it out. Take a look at the jump to get on to it, also look at the landing. Things to consider, can you ride on to it? Is there a gap between the jump and the feature? What is the landing like, is there a huge hole?
3. Try it: approach the feature with medium speed. You can watch other riders to see how fast they go. In general speed is your friend, because if you fall, hopefully the speed will carry you over the feature so you land on softer snow, not metal.
4. Focus on the lip of the jump on to the feature as you approach. Ollie on to the feature and turn your shoulders towards the end of the box. Bend your knees for the landing on the box. Once you are on the box, stare at the end. Don't stop staring at the end until you are there. Don't lean back or you will end up on your butt.
5. Turn your shoulders back when you get to the end; your normal front shoulder should be forward, you should spot your landing, bend your knees, and stick it.
6. Make sure your knees are bent when approaching, landing on the feature, and landing back on the snow. Commit to it, if you chicken out halfway through, your done.


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2008)

also it helps to de-tune your board, this will help you when your learning


----------

